# carnet d'adresses bloqué



## edpr403 (9 Avril 2021)

Bonjour.

Hier, mon carnet d'adresses était bloqué, la roue colorée tourne et rien ne se passe. 
Je tente diverses manœuvres, dont ouvrir préférences système/identifiant apple pour vérifier que la synchronisation iCloud était bien active, et là, miracle, le seul fait d'ouvrir le panneau identifiant débloque le carnet d'adresses. Et je constate que ça débloque aussi Mail qui fonctionnait imparfaitement, comme s'il avait des difficultés de connexion.
Aujourd'hui, tapant un massage dans Mail, le remplissage d'adresse automatique ne marche pas; je refais la manœuvre préférences système/identifiant apple et ça se débloque, et Mail se remet à fonctionner de manière plus fluide.
Quelqu'un a-t-il.elle rencontré ce problème? une idée sur la cause? rien trouvé sur assistance Apple.

iMac 2017 récemment mis à jour avec Big Sur, v.11.2.3


----------



## Sly54 (9 Avril 2021)

Bonjour,

Etrange…
Essaie un démarrage en mode sans échec, histoire de purger les caches.
Si ça ne change rien, fais la maintenance de base proposée par Onyx.

Assure toi d'avoir des sauvegardes avant.


----------



## edpr403 (10 Avril 2021)

essayé les deux, pas d'effet: ce matin, en ouvrant Mail, je constate que les messages sont très longs à se charger, certains comptes ne se chargent pas.
je refais la manœuvre consistant simplement à ouvrir préférences système/identifiant apple, Mail se débloque, les messages se chargent instantanément
bizarre


----------



## Sly54 (10 Avril 2021)

edpr403 a dit:


> bizarre


Oui.

Un autre truc que tu peux essayer :
Quitte Mail. Déplace les fichiers Enveloppe Index sur ton Bureau (après avoir fait des sauvegardes).

Les fichiers Enveloppe Index sont dans ton dossier Bibliothèque. Tu maintiens la touche alt enfoncée, tu vas dans le Finder, menu Aller et tu sélectionnes Bibliothèque.
Tu vas dans le dossier Mail, V8 (sous Big Sur), maildata, et là tu déplaces tous les fichiers qui commencent par Envelope Index sur le Bureau.
Tu relances Mail.


----------

